# blasting and cruising question



## whitemike370 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not asking for me but say someone was considering staying on year around and doing the blasting and cruising thing instead of coming off completely like you shhould. whats the safest way to do this? give an example blast and cruis cycle and things you should do to stay as safe as you can while doing this.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2011)

*Basic blast and cruise*​
*Blast*~750-800mg Testosterone Cyp weekly. 500iu HCG twice weekly. 0.5mg Arimidex every day. 8 week duration.

*Cruise*~250-300mg Testosterone Cyp weekly. 500iu HCG twice weekly. 0.5mg Arimidex Mon, Wed, Fri. 8 week duration.

Repeat Blast and Cruise.


It is very easy to keep your gains on a blast and cruise since there is no PCT. During PCT total testosterone levels fall and cortisol is high causing loss of LBM. This will not happen with a blast and cruise. 

I have chosen testosterone only for the blast and cruise example since it is less stressful to organs and lipids than most steroids. Testosterone may be run long durations with little problems in most cases. 

Using a AI like Arimidex will control Estradiol but not decrease it too much. Only labs can dial in your AI dose.

Using HCG will keep your testes outputting Testosterone. Essentially they are never shut down so this makes recovery easier if you decide to come off Testosterone. 

*Coming off~*Use Clomid for your PCT if you decide to stop the Testosterone blast and cruise. Then get labs after the PCT. You may need to run a second course of Clomid depending on the lab results.


----------



## endurance724 (Apr 17, 2011)

can your cruise be lower than that, say back to your normal TRT dose so that u can pass your blood test with ur doc?


----------



## vortex (Apr 17, 2011)

Good post *heavyiron*!!


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 17, 2011)

My training partner cruises on 150 mg test c a week. He seems to keep his gains well. He cruises for longer than eight weeks though. He cruises year round with two 12 week blasts. Dude is a beast by my standards so I would say it's working for him.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> can your cruise be lower than that, say back to your normal TRT dose so that u can pass your blood test with ur doc?


 Yes, no problem doing that for your cruise.


----------



## Ghostnight (Apr 17, 2011)

And if one wants to add other anabolics, how will u do that? Also only use it for the blast period.

Plus i quess then eq is out of the question


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ghostnight said:


> And if one wants to add other anabolics, how will u do that? Also only use it for the blast period.
> 
> Plus i quess then eq is out of the question



^^ curious about this also. Also since you are running HCG could you come off like  once every other year if  you wanted to recover and clean your system?


----------



## Old_usmcgrunt (Apr 17, 2011)

vortex said:


> Good post *heavyiron*!!




bump...

Very beneficial information there Heavyiron!

My cruising consists of an HRT scrip from the Doc due to my naturally low (about 165) test levels (I'm 50 y/o).  I'm doing 3 (8 week) injection cycles per year with no pct, running clean test.  So far this has been working very well for my objectives.

The only exception for me is for some reason I'm testing with very high (7000+) CPK levels when I have labs run.  All other blood and saliva lab specs are balanced and normal.  Docs haven't figured that out yet.  I feel great though!


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 17, 2011)

High CPK is normal in training athletes.  The heart and skeletal muscles make slightly different isoforms.  They can test for isoforms if they want to rule out cardiac involvement but chances are it's just from training.  Creatine phosphatokinase (CPK) is released from muscle tissue when damaged like when training.


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 17, 2011)

whitemike370 said:


> Not asking for me but say someone was considering staying on year around and doing the blasting and cruising thing instead of coming off completely like you shhould. whats the safest way to do this? give an example blast and cruis cycle and things you should do to stay as safe as you can while doing this.


 
Are you on TRT? Do you compete? If not IMHO youre putting stress on your body for absolutely no reason. Just my two cents.


----------



## Captain Krunch (Apr 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Basic blast and cruise*​
> 
> *Blast*~750-800mg Testosterone Cyp weekly. 500iu HCG twice weekly. 0.5mg Arimidex every day. 8 week duration.
> 
> ...


I have been cruising on test prop. 300mg's a week since jan. with 6iu of gh for almost 9 months. Some guys that cruise at the gym say I should switch to test E, or test C. What is your opinion on this? Any insight would be great. tks


----------



## cutright (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn HeavyIron...looking ripped bro^^^^^^


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Apr 17, 2011)

I cruise on 200mg and it is fine for me. The bigger you get and higher you go up in doses, the more test you will need to cruise on to retain muscle though




WendysBaconator said:


> Are you on TRT? Do you compete? If not  IMHO youre putting stress on your body for absolutely no reason. Just my  two cents.



why does competing give someone more of a reason to take steroids year round? So he could win a plastic trophy to support his hobby?


----------



## Himik (Apr 17, 2011)

IMO cruising is just a personal choice, has nothing to do with being an athlete.


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 17, 2011)

could you safely cruise at alittle higher dose safely like 400-500 mg a week if you were cycleing like 1500mg a week?


----------



## vannesb (Apr 18, 2011)

whitemike370 said:


> could you safely cruise at alittle higher dose safely like 400-500 mg a week if you were cycleing like 1500mg a week?



I cruise at 400mg a week and nothing else. But I am new to this, and my test is precribed to me at that dose.  When I stack I of course go much higher per week.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a goofy yearly basis TRT blast cruise.  goes something like this.

1-8  300 mg total AAS 
8-16 800 mg total AAS (blast)
17-24 100-200 mg test (cruise TRT) 
25-30 800 mg total AAS (blast)
31 - 42 taper to off
43 52 clomid and low dose (~5-10 mg) short acting oral in morning only

Weeks 43-52 lets me get my red cells down into normal range and the low dose oral has almost no effect on liver or blood lipids.  By the end of this stint my testes are normal size. Also it prevents a real crash. The whole cycle over the year is pretty mild and I am not a beast but I get pretty jacked. I also supplement with hCG and GHRP-2/6 all year cycled in and out. More drugs would equal more jacked I guess. I avoid looking big red and sweaty though.

This fits my life style. Gains come gradually in little bumps and I never really look like a bloated juicer.  It just looks like I cycle my training and I actually do. During periods of low use I lighten up on the weights and cut back to 4 days a week weight training.  Also I add in more athletics like boxing and/or grappling and or more cardio.  The lighter periods are good to let the joints heal and pick up cardiovascular fitness plus let the endocrine and supporting systems normalize as best as I can since I am hypogonadal.  Diet is always key.  I have about 12 foods I can eat that my body runs most efficiently with. The heavier AAS periods I use to push size and strength up. The low dose period I use to become more fit. This goes back to my athletic career.  It's, in a way the way I always have done it but when my endocrine system worked better I had no cruise periods.  I just went off completely of if I had a tough competition I added in a low dose of oral with maybe a small amount of injectable for recovery and a little more strength and drive. The body grows/improves in spurts so I try to adjust to that paradigm.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2011)

whitemike370 said:


> could you safely cruise at alittle higher dose safely like 400-500 mg a week if you were cycleing like 1500mg a week?


 Yes, but I would get regular physicals and bloodwork. At least twice per year on the labs.


----------



## Powodzenie (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been blast cruising since I started AAS 5 years ago this is my 6th year all I use is 200mg cyp every week when I cruise...


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I have a goofy yearly basis TRT blast cruise.  goes something like this.
> 
> 1-8  300 mg total AAS
> 8-16 800 mg total AAS (blast)
> ...



What's your choice of low dose oral?  I know people frown on "bridging" with a low dose oral, but I've seen it recommended by Bill Roberts after someone has recovered their natural test levels after pct.  He recommends anavar or tbol.  I'm in no position to debate the effectiveness or safety of this, but I believe you and him are.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 18, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I have a goofy yearly basis TRT blast cruise. goes something like this.
> 
> 1-8 300 mg total AAS
> 8-16 800 mg total AAS (blast)
> ...


 

Donate blood, this helps A LOT with your statement.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 18, 2011)

interesting cruise *Glycomann.

In a way i like it..wouldnt mind giving it a try sometime myself
*


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive heard of people staying on for years at a time with no health issues


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 18, 2011)

CT said:


> Donate blood, this helps A LOT with your statement.



I do


----------



## XYZ (Apr 18, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I do


 

  Yeah buddy.


----------



## vortex (Apr 18, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> interesting cruise *Glycomann.
> 
> In a way i like it..wouldnt mind giving it a try sometime myself
> *


Me too!


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 18, 2011)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> I cruise on 200mg and it is fine for me. The bigger you get and higher you go up in doses, the more test you will need to cruise on to retain muscle though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Youre subjecting yourself to dangers that are preventable. If youre an athlete making a living off what you do then why not ? These guys can afford to get regular physicals & bloodwork . Why would you want to disrupt your bodies homeostasis? To look good at the beach & impress girls? Something i can do natty, just my cents. OP, if youre going to blast & cruise make sure you get regular bloodwork & physicals, its crucial.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Apr 18, 2011)

RoidRage9 said:


> Ive heard of people staying on for years at a time with no health issues



this. it is largely based on genetics


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2011)

WendysBaconator said:


> Youre subjecting yourself to dangers that are preventable. If youre an athlete making a living off what you do then why not ? These guys can afford to get regular physicals & bloodwork . Why would you want to disrupt your bodies homeostasis? To look good at the beach & impress girls? Something i can do natty, just my cents. OP, if youre going to blast & cruise make sure you get regular bloodwork & physicals, its crucial.


 Feel free to post in a natty section. This section is for steroid users and abusers.

Thanks


----------



## Imosted (Apr 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Feel free to post in a natty section. This section is for steroid users and abusers.
> 
> Thanks



That was awesome reps!!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 5, 2012)

Saved!

Can aromasin be substituted for amiridex, if so at what dose?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2012)

25mg Aromasin is close to 1mg Adex but Adex has a much longer half life.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Heavy!


----------



## Mooksman (Jan 5, 2012)

this is a great thread... thanks to all contributers


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there a table that shows generally how much of each AI should be used with how much test? I know bloodwork is the only real way to be certain but where can I find a general guide?


----------



## autodad (Jan 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Feel free to post in a natty section. This section is for steroid users and abusers.
> 
> Thanks






HAHAHAHAHA!!!! That's awesome!

AMERICA!!


----------



## Spraynpray (Jan 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Feel free to post in a natty section. This section is for steroid users and abusers.
> 
> Thanks


----------

